# [SOLVED] Computer turns on and off repeatedly



## zkauth (Dec 27, 2012)

I just received a new computer build for Christmas. I installed the CPU, the heatsink and CPU fan, plugged both power connectors into the motherboard but when I power the computer on it turns on for a couple seconds then turns off and continues in that cycle. I have tried reinstalling all of the hardware, checking all connections, reinstalling arctic silver thermal compound, resetting CMOS, just about everything I can think of. It doesn't seem like a power supply failure because it consistently goes in this cycle. I would greatly appreciate anyone's input. The specs are:

Mobo: gigabyte z77 up4 th
i5 3570k
Heatsink: cooler master hyper 212 evo
Case: fractal design define r4
Patriot gamer 8gb ddr3 1600
Samsung 830 series 128 gb ssd
Seagate barracuda 1tb 
Corsair hx650

Also I haven't seen any display yet. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

Possibly a Mobo short to case?
Are you using the Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU?
All new builds should be tested on the bench prior to installing components in the case.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

check that the eps power connector is fully inserted. If it is not then this can cause the cycle you are getting. Bench testing is the bestway to verify faulty components.


----------



## zkauth (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

I am running on board graphics. All of the parts are brand new so I am unsure that they are defective. I currently have the mobo assembled outside the case with only the 8 pin CPU power and the 24 pin power connected and it still occurs. I'm not sure what the eps power connector is.


----------



## zkauth (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

If I originally shorted the motherboard to the case would it be ruined? Sorry about the eps I know now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

A Mobo to case short rarely damages the board.
A quick Mobo check, while it's on the bench, remove all RAM, power on, listed for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
Note: A Mobo speaker is required!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

You could have damaged the board but not likely.

The eps power connector is the proper term for the 8 pin connector.


----------



## zkauth (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

Ok I'll try the speaker as soon as possible thank you guys for the help I'm really hoping I didn't ruin my motherboard.


----------



## zkauth (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

Turns out it was a faulty stick of ram that was causing the error.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and off repeatedly*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

